# Filling a Pit to Create a Concrete Pad



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

Why keep the wiring are you going to place another hot tub on the pad?

I would fill the hole with dirt (not top soil), tamping after every 6 inches of fill. The last 4 inches under your slab treat like a regular sub-base with compactable crushed limestone (or just fill the whole thing with the crushed stone) and finally pour your concrete. You want some mesh or rebar in your slab too. The big box stores sell the texturing materials and coloring. There are not too many short cuts to getting a slab that will stay flat and last.

Best wishes,

Steve


----------

